# FrapHost - 4GB RAM from $7/Mo. 1GB RAM for $25/Yr. &More - 75% OFF first month - LTO!



## Epidrive (Jan 29, 2014)

*FrapHost Webhosting Solutions* - founded on *July, 2012* was established on the goal to provide high quality hosting services for everyone. We believe that providing high quality services should come at an affordable price. For this reason we have provided exceptional plans, at the lowest prices, for the best services possible, on our fastest nodes ever.

 

*WHAT MAKES US STAND OUT AMONG THE SEA OF HOSTING PROVIDERS*



Quality - We only use top of the line servers on a top-tier facility for high quality performance.

Reliability - Support technicians are always ready and on standby to assist our clients.

Guaranteed Resources - We have ample of resources to cater thousands of clients, but we do not sell more than what we can provide. All the specifications and resources listed in our all of our plans are guaranteed.

Price Lock Guarantee - Any plan you purchase will stay at that same price for the length of your stay with us, except if it was terminated, or if you plan to upgrade/downgrade to another plan.

Satisfaction Guarantee - Try our services now risk free. If something seem to fail your expectations and you are not satisfied, prove to us and you get your money back. This will be on a case-to-case basis.

Premium Network - The network consists of Level3, Telia, XO, Cogent, and more that are actively route optimized to ensure optimal latency, throughput and overall performance.



 

*PLEASE TAKE A LOOK AT OUR REGULAR PLANS BELOW*

 

Use Coupon Code "15OFFLIFE" for a recurring 15% discount on any billing cycle

Use Coupon Code "75OFFONCE" for a one-time 75% discount on monthly billing cycle

 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

 

*FHVS LEVEL 1*



Diskspace: 30GB

Premium Bandwidth: 250GB

Guaranteed RAM: 1024MB (1GB)

Burst RAM: 1536MB (1.5GB)

CPU Cores: 2

IPv4 Address: 1

OpenVZ/SolusVM

Datacenter: Buffalo, New York



Price Starts at $9.95 / Mo. Now *$8.45 / Mo.* with coupon code "15OFFLIFE"

MORE INFO | CLICK HERE TO ORDER NOW

 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

 

*FHVS LEVEL 2*



Diskspace: 60GB

Premium Bandwidth: 500GB

Guaranteed RAM: 2048MB (2GB)

Burst RAM: 2560MB (2.5GB)

CPU Cores: 3

IPv4 Address: 2

OpenVZ/SolusVM

Datacenter: Buffalo, New York



Price Starts at $19.95 / Mo. Now *$16.95 / Mo.* with coupon code "15OFFLIFE"

MORE INFO | CLICK HERE TO ORDER NOW

 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

 

*FHVS LEVEL 3*



Diskspace: 120GB

Premium Bandwidth: 750GB

Guaranteed RAM: 3072MB (3GB)

Burst RAM: 3584MB (3.5GB)

CPU Cores: 4

IPv4 Address: 3

OpenVZ/SolusVM

Datacenter: Buffalo, New York



Price Starts at $29.95 / Mo. Now *$25.45 / Mo.* with coupon code "15OFFLIFE"

MORE INFO | CLICK HERE TO ORDER NOW

 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

 

*FHVS SPECIAL LEVEL 1* (Special Plan)



[*]Diskspace: 10GB

[*]Premium Bandwidth: 500GB

[*]Guaranteed RAM: 1024MB (1GB)

[*]CPU Cores: 2

[*]IPv4 Address: 1

[*]OpenVZ/SolusVM

[*]Datacenter: Las Vegas, Nevada



Price at *$25 / Yr.* ($2.05 / Mo.) No coupon code can be applied for this plan

MORE INFO | CLICK HERE TO ORDER NOW

 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

 

*FHVS SPECIAL LEVEL 2* (Special Plan)



[*]Diskspace: 50GB

[*]Premium Bandwidth: 1000GB

[*]Guaranteed RAM: 4096MB (4GB)

[*]CPU Cores: 4

[*]IPv4 Address: 1

[*]OpenVZ/SolusVM

[*]Datacenter: Las Vegas, Nevada



Price at *$21 / Qtr.* ($7 / Month) No coupon code can be applied for this plan

MORE INFO | CLICK HERE TO ORDER NOW

 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

 

Las Vegas, Nevada Datacenter - Fiberhub Facility

*Test IP:* 76.164.202.107

*Test File:* 76.164.202.107/testfile

 

Buffalo, New York Datacenter - Colocrossing Facility

*Test IP:* 172.245.24.67

*Test File:* 172.245.24.67/testfile

 

We accept PayPal, and Credit Card (through PayPal) for payments. Please do not hesitate to let us know if you need any assistance. Please check our announcements too at: https://www.fraphost.com/announcements.php to know what's happening inside fraphost.

 

*TERMS OF SERVICE:* https://www.fraphost.com/terms.php

*PRIVACY POLICY:* https://www.fraphost.com/privacy.php

*COMPANY RECTO:* https://www.fraphost.com/company.php


----------



## Rendus (Feb 1, 2014)

Your Fiberhub test download is a 1MB file, and the Colocrossing test server responds to pings but not HTTP.


----------

